# Chick Murray, Radio 2, 10.33pm Tonight



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

There's an hour long documentary on Scottish comedian (well you'd have to be to live there..) Chick Murray, tonight (Tuesday) on Radio 2 at 10.33pm.

Tesco gin permitting, I shall be there.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

grey said:


> There's an hour long documentary on Scottish comedian (well you'd have to be to live there..)


Tell me about it, I f_cking hate the place.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

colinryan said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > There's an hour long documentary on Scottish comedian (well you'd have to be to live there..)
> ...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> colinryan said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


What would Chick have said to that one I wonder?










Set it up to tape, 'cos this is a sequence night (aren't they all?) we dance - wait for it - every second Monday afternoon, the gaps in between we dance Monday evenings, then every Tuesday evening, every Wednesday morning, every second Thursday evening we dance "strictly" style, Every Friday afternoon, and then later every Friday Evening, and opposite weeks to our Thursday sessions we dance Saturday evenings. Sunday I sleep and wind watches GRIN!









The Tall Droll with the Small Moll - Chick Murray and Maidie - his long suffering wife, still worked together long after they divorced, as a stand-up act there were/are few to beat them. Pure classic Music Hall stuff, dead pan delivery, watch "Gregory's Girl" for a classic cameo appearance by Chick, not a lot of video or film I'm afraid, this just give a flavour of just how funny he could be - without resorting to every second word being a **** or every joke being blue-ish.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

potz said:


> All I can add to this thread is - Billy Connolly!


Good work


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

potz said:


> Aye, the Big Yin is up there with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave Allen -legend


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A great of Scots comedy was Lex McLean - little known outside of Scotland I'm afraid, but able to fill a Glasgow theatre for a 26 week run each year through the 50's and 60's. ( I know, I played in the pit band at the Pavilion - steady money for 6 months, canny beat it!







)

One of the few comedians ever to master the triple and quadruple entendre - forget the double, that was child's play to Lex!









What's a triple or quadruple? When you can take yourself, the wife, your maiden auntie and your kids, Lex could crack a one-liner that could have them all laughing at different things - kids at the daftness, the maiden auntie at the wordplay, and your wife at the woman's view of things, whilst you could have a belly laugh at the unspoken swear word or sexual innuendo.









Sadly missed by many!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mel said:


> A great of Scots comedy was Lex McLean - little known outside of Scotland I'm afraid, but able to fill a Glasgow theatre for a 26 week run each year through the 50's and 60's. ( I know, I played in the pit band at the Pavilion - steady money for 6 months, canny beat it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bluenose forever and I'd have to like him just for that.

Remember Matt McGinn as well. Hilarious.

Alasdair


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

mel said:


> A great of Scots comedy was Lex McLean - little known outside of Scotland I'm afraid, but able to fill a Glasgow theatre for a 26 week run each year through the 50's and 60's. ( I know, I played in the pit band at the Pavilion - steady money for 6 months, canny beat it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A wee claim to fame Mel, Lex was a close family friend and used to come round with his wife and weimaraner ogs all the time. I must admit I don't remember that much about him as I'm the youngest, but I stillhave a photo of him with his wife and beloved dogs.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Alas said:


> Remember Matt McGinn as well. Hilarious.
> 
> Alasdair


I well (*sort of*) remember a blue-hazed "funny smelling" and drink fired recording session at Biggar's studios in Glasgow, above the music shop in Douglas Street. Matt and a few of us others laid down some tracks for one of Matt's LP's. Matt wrote some witty and social conscience stuff which he sung round the folk clubs unaccompanied. That was fine, but he was used to doing it that way! Trying to work him into keeping time and tempo was a nightmare, but great fun!









I'm not saying "stoned" was one of the tracks, but for the life of me, I cannot remember any of what we did that day, other than we did it and got our fees - probably about twenty quid each - there certainly wasn't mega-money in music thenadays!











scottishcammy said:


> A wee claim to fame Mel, Lex was a close family friend and used to come round with his wife and weimaraner ogs all the time. I must admit I don't remember that much about him as I'm the youngest, but I stillhave a photo of him with his wife and beloved dogs.


Lucky man Cammy, Lex was always good to the guys in the "baund" - end of season drink or two from his own pocket, and always a good word at rehearsals - and he *WAS* a star in that period at the Pavilion, could have walked past us anytime if he'd liked!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Listened to the programme tonight and parts of it had me in tears. Bit too many talking heads and not enough Chic though but that always seems to be the case nowadays.

Another of my favourites had to be Hector Nicol. Remember seeing him one night in a pub in Paisley and it had to be one of the funniest live shows I've seen.

Alasdair


----------

